
Rendering Fonts in Today’s Browsers - jaydub
http://blog.typekit.com/2009/09/15/rendering-fonts-in-todays-browsers/
======
JoeAltmaier
Highlights the need for more "meta-script" in web design, controlling the
actual dynamic rendering of the page during load. Sure you can script client-
side to explicitly manage divs etc. To do it right, every single subcomponent
needs to become scripted. How about some style clues to the rendering engine:
hide-until-complete, place-holder-strategy, link-disabled-until-visible etc.

